# 2 Crappie limits



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Braved the heat this morning and it paid off for us. Kept 60 and threw back about 30 more. All caught on minnows in 20 ft of water.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s how you do it Steve. Good job.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice job. You want me to come help you clean those?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. More than I caught all spring.

What body of water?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Dang. More than I caught all spring.
> 
> What body of water?



Me too, but actually I didn't try all that hard either.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> Dang. More than I caught all spring.
> 
> What body of water?


Gantt.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Braved the heat this morning and it paid off for us. Kept 60 and threw back about 30 more. All caught on minnows in 20 ft of water.


20'......musta planted some christmas trees out there??


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

olegator said:


> 20'......musta planted some christmas trees out there??


Bamboo


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, you crappie killer!!! Way to get it done!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup::notworthy:


----------

